# changes to devfsd

## Guest

to include my cd-rw do i just uncomment the section in devfsd.conf

do i need to include it in fstab also like the cdrom adn if so do i make a dir for it like you would to mount a floppy....anyone know of a thorough howto to include devices 

thanks

----------

## Guest

ok this is what i have done so far if someone would like to comment on the steps i have taken thus far and if they are correct or not

 to add floppy 

#mkdir /floppy

added to fstab 

 /dev/fd0     /floppy      vfat     nauto,user   0 0

then to add support for the dvd which was cdrom0 i uncommented the dvd section in devfsd and then symlinked it to point to cdrom0 as well just incase i ever get the earge to use xine or something i thought it might be needed

for the cdrw 

#mkdir /cdrw

added to fstab

 /dev/sr0          /mnt/cdrw       iso9660      noauto,user,exec.async      0 0

does this look even close to being right...if i run cdrecord -scanbus i get this

Cdrecord 1.11a19 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2002 Jörg Schilling

Linux sg driver version: 3.1.22

Using libscg version 'schily-0.6'

scsibus0:

        0,0,0     0) 'YAMAHA  ' 'CRW3200E        ' '1.0b' Removable CD-ROM

        0,1,0     1) *

        0,2,0     2) *

        0,3,0     3) *

        0,4,0     4) *

        0,5,0     5) *

        0,6,0     6) *

        0,7,0     7) *

any comments would be appreciated....sorry if these questions are just too stupid but just am not sure

----------

